
GM Can Manage an EV's Batteries Wirelessly–and Remotely - pross356
https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/energy/batteries-storage/ieee-spectrum-exclusive-gm-can-manage-an-evs-batteries-wirelesslyand-remotely
======
allears
Lots of breathless claims here. If I didn't know better, I would think this is
a GM press release. IEEE, wherefore art thou?

